# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  الوالى يدعو نائب رئيس الجمهورية وكل عشاق الاحمر لضربة بداية مريخ 2012

## امام اباتي

*أعلن السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ انه قد تحدد يوم 13 يناير  القادم موعدا لضربة البداية لمريخ 2012 موضحا ان بداية تدشين موسم 2012  المريخي سيكون فى هذا اليوم حيث يتم تدشين عدد من المنشات الجديدة للمريخ  والتي وصفها بانها شكل حدثا هاما فى تاريخ المريخ وتضيف لسلسلة المنشات  التى أنجزت فى السابق 
وأكد السيد جمال الوالي انه وجهه الدعوة الى نائب  رئيس الجمهورية والوزراء لحضور حفل تدشين مشروعات عام 2012 مؤكدا انه  سيكون يوما من ايام المريخ 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*عام أخضر يا مريخ وبداية موفقة بازن الله

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*إلى الأمام مريخ العز
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بالتوفيق للاحمر الوهاج .. 
وربنا يكفينا شر العوارض 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

بالتوفيق للاحمر الوهاج .. 
وربنا يكفينا شر العوارض 





امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## كدكول

*والله الراجل ده خجلنا عديل بكرموا لكن ماعندنا شي غير نقول ربنا يبارك ليهو في ماله ويخلي ليهو عيالوا
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالتوفيق لمريخ 2012
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

والله الراجل ده خجلنا عديل بكرموا لكن ماعندنا شي غير نقول ربنا يبارك ليهو في ماله ويخلي ليهو عيالوا



 آمييييييييين يارب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دوام التوفيق والسداد لمريخ السعد والتميز
                        	*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*نجهز اللافتات المنددة بالاتحاد العام
والهتافات خصوصا وبتاعين الاتحاد الفاشل حيجوا
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*حقيقةً إنها أسعد و أجمل البدايات ، 
نسأل الله أن يكون نهاية الموسم كذلك أسعد النهايات و حافل بالإنجازات .
*

----------


## سامرين

*بالتوفيق يازعيم
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامير بارسا
					

نجهز اللافتات المنددة بالاتحاد العام
والهتافات خصوصا وبتاعين الاتحاد الفاشل حيجوا




إقتراح جميل يا الامير
على الأقل صوت الصفوة
يصل للإتحاد 
ليعلمو تمام العلم
إن للمريخ رجال يحرسونه 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامير بارسا
					

نجهز اللافتات المنددة بالاتحاد العام
والهتافات خصوصا وبتاعين الاتحاد الفاشل حيجوا



22222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامير بارسا
					

نجهز اللافتات المنددة بالاتحاد العام
والهتافات خصوصا وبتاعين الاتحاد الفاشل حيجوا




يجوا يعملوا شنو والقدم ليهم الدعوه منو وماعاوزنهم ومابيشرفنا إتحاد السجم ده ( ديل ياأخوى الأمير دايرين العين الحمرا)
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*جهزو لينا لافته فيها الحميودي وهو مضروب بونيه من مجدي شمس الدين
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*السيد الدكتور جمال حقا جمال المريخ 
هكذا انجازات الرجال تحكى عن معدنهم الاصيل
ربنا يوفق الدكتور فى كل خطوة يخطيه 
ربنا يعطى الصفوة ما فى مرادهم 
ان شاء الله 2012 عام الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*ربنا يوفق الزعيم

*

----------

